# Just a quick story



## Alex (27/10/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2kf57d/just_a_quick_story_i_felt_like_sharing/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2kf57d/just_a_quick_story_i_felt_like_sharing/



thats an encouraging story. and something we all can share in. nice find

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (27/10/14)

I had almost a similar experience within the first two months of vaping. That is when I realized (for me, at least) that smoking is just a habit and not an addiction. My brain convinced itself that it's addicted, but with that experience I realized that I don't need cigarettes (or vaping for that matter) at all. Only reason why I'm sticking to the vaping is because I enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2kf57d/just_a_quick_story_i_felt_like_sharing/



Not at that point yet - hope I will get there soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/14)

johan said:


> Not at that point yet - hope I will get there soon.



Ye myself. I think I'd panic if I had no juice. I could get by I think, but wouldn't want to at this point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

